# AFX pit kit case with magnatraction cars.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Remember these?When at the time a single afx car was 10 to 12 bucks you could buy these kits with 2 cars,pot luck of what bodies you got granted for 10.00 at kaybee and tru.If you have any show 'em off or sell them to me,i collect them.
Chris


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yup, I remember them. Which one(s) are you looking for?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I must have missed those. Got any pics of what you speak?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*pit kits with cars*

Yes I do have pics.The cars you see were still paper wrapped but they don't photo well under paper.
Chris


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have a couple of the black cases but never knew they were sold with cars in them. The only thing I remember was the buy one and get the second for a penny. I bought the Police car and light blue taxi cars with my grass cutting money.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have several cases no cars


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotnut said:


> I have several cases no cars 10.00 ea. plus 6.00 shipping.
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


is this a selling forum now?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just put out that I do buy them,the reason I posted was to show some that never knew these existed.
Chris


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris, you did not solicit.
however, if someone has something to sell, they are supposed to announce that in one of the selling forums or in a PM. 
most of the established members here know all this and do what is required and expected.
some don't seem to care or are expecting to be the exception to rules.
I, for one, have been slapped more times than I can count and usually within a few minutes of my transgression.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Opps ok al my bad bud . Your right, i did post a plug on wrong forum area. Forgive all.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Dragula said:


> I just put out that I do buy them,the reason I posted was to show some that never knew these existed.
> Chris


I for one, have never seen these before. AFX are my favorites. I must have missed these, back in the day. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

hefer said:


> I for one, have never seen these before. AFX are my favorites. I must have missed these, back in the day. Thanks for the pics.


I worked on a friends farm all summer in blazing heat at 12 yrs old so every Friday I could beg a ride to Kaybee toys to pick one of these up.Man so many memories attached to these little cars.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I cant believe more people didn't know about these.
Chris


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a couple of the pit kits and at least one (maybe both) came with the cars packed inside. I cannot recall which cars were in them because I have never been the kind who could hold on to unpackaged cars! My Pit Kits were opened and the cars used extensively.

However, Aurora did have some nice promotions, including these.

Patrick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Were they at the end of the AFX timeline maybe? I have to admit I never saw slot cars at Kaybee either.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

old blue said:


> Were they at the end of the AFX timeline maybe? I have to admit I never saw slot cars at Kaybee either.


Nope,1977 started the run of these kits.I always went to kaybee to get a deal on slots because the managers there would actually haggle with a little kid buying slots.They had the steering wheel display and the flat standard displays.
Chris


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

And all this time I thought I had a good childhood. Now I know what I was missing.

We had Toy Chest and a buddy and I walked there on Christmas break. It was a long walk. I came home with a red Ferrari Gplus. It was worth it.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I purchased a few of those and a few of the Expand-A-Set also along with the 1 Cent sale cars. I never received such cool cars in any of my Pit Kits though. Mine were always the 917 Porche and the 512 Ferrari. Very cool pics! Thank you.

Tom


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

these are super cool, you never knew what cars would come in them.
I found 5 New Old Stock Kits. still sealed, I love them.
wish I knew what was in them.
thanks Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man... It would drive me nuts having even one sealed... I can't even imagine having 5 and not knowing... I'd be ripping those bad boys open!! :lol:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a few sealed,still resisting the temptation,maybe before I die sometime i'll open them...maybe.I have 12 all together and feel REAL lucky to have them.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dragula said:


> I have a few sealed,still resisting the temptation,maybe before I die sometime i'll open them...maybe.I have 12 all together and feel REAL lucky to have them.
> Chris


get w/ UPS or USPS & see if U can get them "X-Ray'd"......
1 benefit of HLS ;-)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

tgallaway said:


> ..I found 5 New Old Stock Kits. still sealed, I love them.
> wish I knew what was in them...


Oh man, I'd give my back teeth to own just one of them. Until this thread I have never seen or heard of these. Tom, can I interest you in some back teeth?

Bubba, the X-Ray idea has merit... I think I'd be taking that path.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The really common cars in these were the 917,512 and the white and blue 43 roadrunner.Sometimes you would get a nomad or nice color 55,even a corvette sometimes.
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a few of them too when I was 12 years old!! I still have a couple. Not sealed though

However, talk about holding back on sealed stuff, I have a sealed 1971 Trike set that's sealed!!!!! You know how hard it is as a grown up kid not opening it !!!!!

Especially not ever seeing one of these trikes in person!!!! It's killing me!!!!

And now I may have to sell it due to my current situation. Argh!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope you don't have to Joe65!! I'm trying my darnedest to have at least one Powerball ticket for each drawing. It would be my pleasure to bail you (and a few others) out should I hit... I got some crazy cool ideas already lined up should it happen too!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I hope you don't have to Joe65!! I'm trying my darnedest to have at least one Powerball ticket for each drawing. It would be my pleasure to bail you (and a few others) out should I hit... I got some crazy cool ideas already lined up should it happen too!!!


I should do that myself. Funny thing is I was at my buddies sat and we were gonna do a little bbqing, drinking and he knows our situation, then he tells us that the new couple that were there bought a 1 dollar scratch off and hit for a few million. I felt like wow. I'm pinching every penny and these people have too much money!!!

My buddy had a few in him and I guess he just wasn't thinking. He shouldn't have even told us. Felt even worse than I allready feel. Oh well. Better days are ahead for us all!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I remember a Midwest Slot Car show where a vendor had one of these and had an auction for it towards the end of the show. I think it went for $110.00. The the high bidder opened it, my memory is fuzzzy but I think the cars where common cars. I think the show was a Balmora Race Park then. That would've been in 2000, 2001 maybe.

Randy


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LOL.....

I sold a ton of these things, as in a pallet full......they came out of Gerard, PA. Great idea IMHO, Cars/Parts/Controller all in one convienent location (your first tackle box if you will.....) but Aurora dropped the ball by not making the closed lid seal up each compartment. If you carried the thing as you were supposed to (via the handle) by the time you got your buddies or the local Hobby Shop every part you had would be scattered about the case and inside the chassis, your controller, the floor etc ....trust me I know!!

I kept a couple of these for my own collection as well as the counter display they came in. In my opinion, they encourage you to buy more so as to fill up evey slot.....of those I sold and that were opened in front of me 90% of them had Porsche 917 and Ferrari 512m in them. I do recall Daytona's, Chevelle's, Charger's '55 and '57 Chevy and at least one had a Peace Tank!?!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SCJ said:


> but Aurora dropped the ball by not making the closed lid seal up each compartment. If you carried the thing as you were supposed to (via the handle) by the time you got your buddies or the local Hobby Shop every part you had would be scattered about the case and inside the chassis, your controller, the floor etc ....trust me I know!!


Not only is the design poor on these things in terms of where they placed the handle, I have found the slots to be too narrow for the average AFX car. Some of the slots were barely wide enough to put in an AFX car, but most of them were way too tight. Forcing a car into them could easily scratch the sides of the car and possibly warp the body/chassis.

I have since used the two I have to hold T-Jets. They fit in the slots pretty good, except the Sand Van which is too tall for any Aurora pit case.

Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not to mention if you opened and closed them too many times,the back plastic hinges snapped.But I can tell you this,I loved buying these things because of the bargain,even that young I knew I was getting a deal!
Chris
p.s.I did get a brown nomad in one set,the other car was a magna sonic blue 55..best case ever!!


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I did open one at a toy show in Whichita back in the 90's.
got it from an older gentelman out of Arkansas.
it had the white and the black 55's with flames in it. that was cool.

My friend Terry opened his and he had a black Shadow and a yellow chevelle. 
needleess to say, he was mad.

it's still kind of funny, Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tgallaway said:


> I did open one at a toy show in Whichita back in the 90's.
> got it from an older gentelman out of Arkansas.
> it had the white and the black 55's with flames in it. that was cool.
> 
> ...


Wow that was hitting the lottery!!!!!!! I bet that was the only one with those 2 in there pal!!!!!

I can see the guy at the Aurora factory tell one of his buddies " wonder what lucky kid gets this case!!" Lol


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Not only is the design poor on these things in terms of where they placed the handle, I have found the slots to be too narrow for the average AFX car. Some of the slots were barely wide enough to put in an AFX car, but most of them were way too tight. Forcing a car into them could easily scratch the sides of the car and possibly warp the body/chassis.
> 
> I have since used the two I have to hold T-Jets. They fit in the slots pretty good, except the Sand Van which is too tall for any Aurora pit case.
> 
> Joe


 

Cheapskate, your just not putting the cars in correctly.....you are supposed to lay them on their side (further scratching the paint)....then it only prevents the tall semi and vans from fitting!

Come'on man!

:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SCJ said:


> Cheapskate, your just not putting the cars in correctly.....you are supposed to lay them on their side (further scratching the paint)....then it only prevents the tall semi and vans from fitting!
> 
> Come'on man!
> 
> :thumbsup:


I always wondered if that was the way Aurora "designed" this case to work. I just don't like this case design or the other AFX style case with the removeable tray - both are just horrible designs.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

"Back in the day", I'd say scratches didn't matter. These were made before the invention of yard sales and collectability purposes...just guessing here, lol...RM


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Especially since the Aurora Hop-up kit encouraged you to cut the wheel wells out for larger tires. They were just toys right? LOL


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Childhood memories made these collectible,we had fun because they were just toys...but to that endeared themselves into us even as adults.
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a few of these


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just saw a magnatraction pit kit with cars on ebay,hope one of you guys got it,went off cheap enough I think.
Chris


----------

